# New John Powell Template 2018



## gsilbers (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice


----------



## tav.one (Feb 15, 2018)

Do you have access to higher res pic?


----------



## NoamL (Feb 15, 2018)

CSS + Mural for the strings I see 

Wow. Color me surprised that he has switched over to Berlin Brass so heavily.

I made this some time ago. Illustrates the lacking dynamics in Berlin -


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 15, 2018)

itstav said:


> Do you have access to higher res pic?


----------



## Symfoniq (Feb 15, 2018)

Is he using VE Pro slaves? Seems like Logic would choke under that many instruments, especially if it still doesn't support disabled tracks.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 15, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> Is he using VE Pro slaves? Seems like Logic would choke under that many instruments, especially if it still doesn't support disabled tracks.



he does metnioned other pcs when doing the spitfire crib tour. 

but i think he is sending it via midi to vep and the audio goes to pro tools for mix down, which is normally done for remote control setups... but i could be wrong.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

someone else still using BML and SF Solo Strings (old or new beta ?) 

Anyone want to break down some of those abbreviations ?

Looks like 8VE, Berlin, lots of CSS, and HWW are new...

No more Omni, Guitars, or Alchemy that I saw first look.


----------



## benuzzell (Feb 15, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> but i think he is sending it via midi to vep



I think JP mentioned in a comment in his previous template reveal that he uses Bidule instead of VEP.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 15, 2018)

benuzzell said:


> I think JP mentioned in a comment in his previous template reveal that he uses Bidule instead of VEP.



oh right... forgot about bidule


----------



## Jediwario1 (Feb 15, 2018)

He commented that it only takes 8 seconds for everything to load.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> someone else still using BML and SF Solo Strings (old or new beta ?)
> 
> Anyone want to break down some of those abbreviations ?
> 
> ...


8VE??

I am going blind because I cannot see that...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

...



Shad0wLandsUK said:


> 8VE??
> 
> I am going blind because I cannot see that...


----------



## NoamL (Feb 15, 2018)

Octave


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> ...


Ahh yes

That musical term escaped me as I was looking for developer names 

Just went over to Spitfire to see the Crib session and ended up getting roped into Alternative Solo Strings 
Now back to Cribs...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

Wasn't 8VE the name of the early exclusive SF libraries ?



Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Ahh yes
> 
> That musical term escaped me as I was looking for developer names
> 
> ...


----------



## NoamL (Feb 15, 2018)

Maybe, but these are octave runs. He puts the articulation name first and then the library name in brackets

"HWW" is HollywoodWinds by CineSamples 

And "SYM" is Project Sam's Symphobia.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> He puts the articulation name first and then the library name in brackets


which is good because the first thing you want to know when you look at a lot of regions is what instrument is playing


----------



## Guffy (Feb 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> CSS + Mural for the strings I see
> 
> Wow. Color me surprised that he has switched over to Berlin Brass so heavily.
> 
> I made this some time ago. Illustrates the lacking dynamics in Berlin -


Hollywood Brass 6 Horns don't do fff?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 16, 2018)

Is he using the Multi-port templates that VSL provide or has he done this in the Environment?
I just notice many have the same MIDI channel and thought they must be using multi-ports...

I also wonder if the reason that Apple still have implemented AU3 for multi-port is due to the fact that Logic Pro X handles tracks as threads of the CPU, so surely multi-port would mean sub-threads for each thread using a multi-port balancing.

Slightly off topic I know, but ties in a little...
I think


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2018)

Jediwario1 said:


> He commented that it only takes 8 seconds for everything to load.



Which is of course impossible  So "everything" clearly defines something else than what we would think.


----------



## sinkd (Feb 16, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Which is of course impossible  So "everything" clearly defines something else than what we would think.


Kontakt purged. I think everything in the template is Kontakt.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 16, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Which is of course impossible  So "everything" clearly defines something else than what we would think.


I am not sure it would be impossible, if he is running super fast flash storage and everything was over 10Gb/E

I would not call anything impossible, since my machine (ASUS RoG PC) boots in 3-4 seconds and it is 6 years old now


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am not sure it would be impossible, if he is running super fast flash storage and everything was over 10Gb/E
> 
> I would not call anything impossible, since my machine (ASUS RoG PC) boots in 3-4 seconds and it is 6 years old now



Not talking about booting. With booting it would be 100000% impossible. But loading all Kontakt instances + loading all patches into Kontakt takes way more than that no matter what storage you have.

You have a Mac Pro 2012 yourself (I have the 2010, no different) - that one fully loaded with memory takes more than half a minute to load. With SSD's only. I am sure booting is not taken into account here, the setup is probably turned on 24/7 at JP's place. Which makes it even more puzzling regarding the 8 seconds thing. Why unload/reload anything at all.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2018)

sinkd said:


> Kontakt purged. I think everything in the template is Kontakt.



Still will take way longer.


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, if he uses VEP (or similar) it's not a problem - my main DAW machine (which is not a hugely powerful beast) loads my template with 115 MIDI tracks and 54 Audio tracks in a couple of seconds - no problem.

It really how you would define "everything". For me, my main machine is my "everything" concerning a project. All the Orchestral Kontakt instances are always loaded on VEP slaves, they don't need time to start up, they only need time to connect - and the loading times are just "display all the tracks and fonts + connect the VEP plugins + Load the DAW-FX plugins". 5-6 seconds on my snail machine maybe?


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 16, 2018)

306 to 314 is the key.
The rest is just smoke and mirrors.
Best,
Anders


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 16, 2018)

WallofSound said:


> 306 to 314 is the key.
> The rest is just smoke and mirrors.
> Best,
> Anders



I guess this folder "Writing" corresponds to his go-to sketching tools before a detailed orchestration. I have made a similar folder for that purpose - it's just easier to quickly play two-handed string line in to get it down, and then "orchestarte" it fully with single sections. I think he follows the same approach, having seen this.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Well, if he uses VEP (or similar) it's not a problem - my main DAW machine (which is not a hugely powerful beast) loads my template with 115 MIDI tracks and 54 Audio tracks in a couple of seconds - no problem.
> 
> It really how you would define "everything". For me, my main machine is my "everything" concerning a project. All the Orchestral Kontakt instances are always loaded on VEP slaves, they don't need time to start up, they only need time to connect - and the loading times are just "display all the tracks and fonts + connect the VEP plugins + Load the DAW-FX plugins". 5-6 seconds on my snail machine maybe?



Right - with "everything" I assumed loading all the samples needed for the template. And that is not possible. Loading the Logic project + connecting is probably the case.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 16, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> Hollywood Brass 6 Horns don't do fff?



Nope they don't! I can put together a little example later today to demonstrate.


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


>


What is ross s horns?


----------



## NoamL (Feb 16, 2018)

Horns a2 by Ross Sampson aka @Rv5 , available to buy https://www.waverunneraudio.com/?product=ml-brass-2fh (here)


----------



## Guffy (Feb 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Nope they don't! I can put together a little example later today to demonstrate.


Cool, that'd be interesting!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 16, 2018)

What, no BRAAHM's?

(I say this a week or so after watching Phantom Thread and feeling the low end booms from Dunkirk coming through the wall. I pretended they were a thunderstorm after about 20 mins.)


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 16, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> I guess this folder "Writing" corresponds to his go-to sketching tools before a detailed orchestration. I have made a similar folder for that purpose - it's just easier to quickly play two-handed string line in to get it down, and then "orchestarte" it fully with single sections. I think he follows the same approach, having seen this.


Hence “the rest is just smoke and mirrors”
Best,
/Anders


----------



## NoamL (Feb 17, 2018)

Here is the example @Fugdup.

BTW I don’t mean to hijack the thread so perhaps the mods can split this discussion if it continues.



First you will hear the following libraries all balanced at the “mf+” dynamic, with the right CC1 instruction (and more or less the right volume fader position) so they all sound like they’re playing the same.

Auddict Octohorn a8 (CC1 value is 127)
Berlin Brass Horns a4 (CC1 value is 113)
Adventure Brass Horns a2 (CC1 = 88)
Hollywood Brass Horns a6 (CC1 = 67)
Trailer Brass Horns a10 (CC1 = 21)

(notice the EXTREMELY different CC1 instructions to achieve the same dynamic)

Next you will hear all five libraries in order again, but now playing their MAXIMUM dynamic (127). Nothing else is changed. Each library reaches a new dynamic level higher than the one before, because it has a wider range of dynamics sampled.

The dynamic ranges of these libraries are not so clearly comparable like this, out of the box…. because the more limited libraries have much louder samples! So, before I adjusted each library’s volume to actually be roughly equal at matching dynamics, the extra dynamic range in Trailer Brass is not very apparent. It just sounds “brassier.” And honestly I was initially a little disappointed with it. Then I truly balanced it against other horn VIs and realized that the top end is mind blowingly loud. 

This experiment also shows why that wonderful 6-Horn patch in HWB continues to be something people mention over and over as one of the standout patches in the entire HWO. Because the dynamic range is MASSIVE and yet it blends throughout the modwheel.


----------



## Illico (Feb 18, 2018)

So according to this screen template, could we conclude that he don't use key-switching feature but only a track per articulations?


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 18, 2018)

Illico said:


> So according to this screen template, could we conclude that he don't use key-switching feature but only a track per articulations?



A combination of both. He’s using key switching, as a lot of the tracks say ‘Artic’ on them.


----------



## garyhiebner (Feb 18, 2018)

I see from some other posts that John Powell is using Bidule to link up to his slave machines. How does Bidule compare to VEPro and does it have any extra features or benefits. Or maybe its just because he has been using it for years. I tried it out for a bit and found that it required a lot more steps to get it all up and running where VEPro just works and is easy to setup.


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 18, 2018)

garyhiebner said:


> I see from some other posts that John Powell is using Bidule to link up to his slave machines. How does Bidule compare to VEPro and does it have any extra features or benefits. Or maybe its just because he has been using it for years. I tried it out for a bit and found that it required a lot more steps to get it all up and running where VEPro just works and is easy to setup.


I haven't read detailed through the thread, but this might start off your Google Foo:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/anyone-using-bidule.34800/


----------



## garyhiebner (Feb 18, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> I haven't read detailed through the thread, but this might start off your Google Foo:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/anyone-using-bidule.34800/


Thanks, that's quite an old thread. I wonder how the tool has progressed since them. Can't find too much on their site about master-slave setups. And their forum is pretty quiet


----------



## Dor F. (Sep 11, 2019)

benuzzell said:


> I think JP mentioned in a comment in his previous template reveal that he uses Bidule instead of VEP.


Sorry guys, as I am composer for films too, using more then 250 channels in cubase ,and my massive computer with 64 RAM and 3 SSD drive of 2 giga each, i7 processore Asus, can’t handle it, so maybe you can explain me please ,what is ‘Bidule’? I can’t fine any explanation of this word in the net..
Do you need 2 computers in order of contact them with this Bidule maybe? Like VSL ensemble pro dose? Or can I still work with 1 massive computer maybe with 128 RAM and i9 processore instead of i7? That will do the job by your knowledge guys?
Thanks ahead 
Dor F.


----------



## Kony (Sep 12, 2019)

Dor F. said:


> so maybe you can explain me please ,what is ‘Bidule’? I can’t fine any explanation of this word in the net..
> D


That's odd - it was the first result in Google when I searched - here is the link 









Plogue | Bidule :: Modular Audio VST2/VST3/AU Host and Plugin, OSC


Realtime VST2/VST3/AU host with Audio/MIDI/Spectral processing.




www.plogue.com


----------



## Saxer (Sep 12, 2019)

Bidule was around before ViennaEnsemblePro. It's not plugin based so it's more like a software solution of external hardware racks with separate midi and audio streams. Still usable but not as comfortable as VEPro.

If a single machine can handle your template is a tough question. It's easy to overstrain any computer. It's the question what makes sense for musical results. Using 250 tracks of simultaneous polyphonic output with lots of mic settings open wouldn't sound good probably. It's just nice to have the choice without any loading time. So if you want that you probably need two or three computers.

In my experience using more computers doesn't really save time if you don't have assistans who care about the technical stuff. Too much hassle with updates, bugs, backups, repairs... not including scrolling and choices all over. But that's just me. I like to reduce templates to the stuff I need.


----------



## Dor F. (Sep 12, 2019)

Kony said:


> That's odd - it was the first result in Google when I searched - here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True I might done a typo.
Thanks Kony,
But can you please help me to understand what I need to do to resolve the problematic situation, that I mentioned in my last message?


----------



## Dor F. (Sep 12, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Bidule was around before ViennaEnsemblePro. It's not plugin based so it's more like a software solution of external hardware racks with separate midi and audio streams. Still usable but not as comfortable as VEPro.
> 
> If a single machine can handle your template is a tough question. It's easy to overstrain any computer. It's the question what makes sense for musical results. Using 250 tracks of simultaneous polyphonic output with lots of mic settings open wouldn't sound good probably. It's just nice to have the choice without any loading time. So if you want that you probably need two or three computers.
> 
> In my experience using more computers doesn't really save time if you don't have assistans who care about the technical stuff. Too much hassle with updates, bugs, backups, repairs... not including scrolling and choices all over. But that's just me. I like to reduce templates to the stuff I need.



Really? There is no other way to handle 250+ Midi tracks with 1 machine? 128 RAM won’t do the task? With i9 processor? And maybe very professional screen graphic card?


----------



## Mike Bonta (Jul 25, 2020)

Dor F. said:


> Really? There is no other way to handle 250+ Midi tracks with 1 machine? 128 RAM won’t do the task? With i9 processor? And maybe very professional screen graphic card?


Yes you can.
Look up for this guy "Blakus" learn from him on VIC and YouTube.


----------

